# Solved: HDMI output problem with HP laptop / NVidia GeForce 8400M to Plasma TV



## DCMaggie

Thanks to anyone who can help - I'm trying to display images on a Plasma HDTV tomorrow at a wedding reception ... no pressure 

There is no output to my Panasonic Viera HDTV from my HP Pavillion dv2500 laptop using the HDMI port.

I am using a cable that is normally plugged into (and therefore currently working!) my HD Tivo. The TV is set to the input normally used by the HDMI cable for the tivo. After plugging into my laptop, I press the Fn+F4 keys, and a small graphic in the lower right of the screen pops up to indicate it's trying to clone the display, but nothing happens. 

Computer Specs:
- Vista home premium, 32 Bit, service pack 1, 3.5 windows experience score
- NVidia GeForce 8400M GS with 831MB available graphics memory, driver up-to-date
- 2 GB RAM
- 2.2 GHz

I've tried:
- testing with the s-video output, and everything works fine - but I want HD!  (note that when I press fn+f4, the lower right hand graphic pops up with a little TV icon, different from described above)
- adjusting the screen resolution to 1280 x 768 (and also trying other resolutions) before attempting to send out the monitor signal
- going into the NVidia control panel -> change display configuration -> select display you'd like to use -> "my display is not shown on the list" -> and checking "force television display on startup" ... then restarting my computer. 
- going to the "Video and Television" settings for the graphics card; the only option I have available there is to "adjust video color settings"
- googling extensively to no avail

And... Nothing! To anyone who can help solve this problem in the next 15 hours I'll send an amusing photo of me in a Santa hat at the top of a mountain in Tazmania as a token of my gratitude.  Thanks in advance.

- DC Maggie

UPDATE:

I think I've got it folks - hopefully instructions above will help someone else trouble shoot someday. All the best,


----------



## buffoon

Will the Santa hat be the only thing you'll be wearing?? And in Tazmania too! 'Cos then I really would like to help LOLROF.
Seriously, I think you've gone thru all the stages I would have tried. 
Q.:
1. the laptop is HDMI aswell??
2. The TV is set to its native resolution??
3. What was output resolution of the Tivo and how (if at all) does it differ from the laptop output??
With my laptop, I have to toggle the Fn+F3 key several times, once for 
laptop LCd (if not set there already), 2nd time for laptopLCD AND TV, 3rd time for TV only (and so on to get back). Yours may be different, don't know.
If none of this helps, do I get a photo of the Santa hat anyway?? You may, as a compromise, wear something else, aswell. (Guffaw!!)


----------



## prunejuice

Your TV must support the resolution that your laptop's video card is putting out.

Check your TV's manual.


----------



## ronat

Hi, im having the same problem, a have a Sony Vaio AR-230G with nvida GeForce 7400, and a Sony Bravia HDTV, and using a Monster HDMI cable, and you wrote that you solved the problem, but a dont see the instructions on your post, so can you put it again, i have tried the same things that you do... and nothing

THANKS !!!


----------



## buffoon

ronat said:


> Hi, im having the same problem, a have a Sony Vaio AR-230G with nvida GeForce 7400, and a Sony Bravia HDTV, and using a Monster HDMI cable, and you wrote that you solved the problem, but a dont see the instructions on your post, so can you put it again, i have tried the same things that you do... and nothing
> 
> THANKS !!!


You're coming from a HDMI output of your PC with a HDMI cable into the HDMI input of your TV? That right?
Did you set the TV's external AV input (could be AV4 for HDMI)?
Did you adjust the image size on your TV/AV input ?


----------



## ronat

hi, thanks for answering so fast !! yes i am going from an HDMI laptop output to an HDMI input on my TV, using an HDMI cable, i had change the external input on my tv to the HDMI port and it says NO SIGNAL, it has two HDMI input ports and nothing on either one, and i cant adjust image, because it doesnt transfer any image to my TV, i dont know if its something wrong with my output port, is ther anyway to test it ?? i even tried to change the resolution on my laptop screen and then make the changes on the nvidia control panel and nothing!!

i dont know what else to try !!

THANKS !!


----------



## buffoon

ronat said:


> hi, thanks for answering so fast !! yes i am going from an HDMI laptop output to an HDMI input on my TV, using an HDMI cable, i had change the external input on my tv to the HDMI port and it says NO SIGNAL, it has two HDMI input ports and nothing on either one, and i cant adjust image, because it doesnt transfer any image to my TV, i dont know if its something wrong with my output port, is ther anyway to test it ?? i even tried to change the resolution on my laptop screen and then make the changes on the nvidia control panel and nothing!!
> 
> i dont know what else to try !!
> 
> THANKS !!


Well, althoug mentioned in an earlier post, try cloning your laptops monitor again. That's usually done by pressing the Fn key plus one of the F keys
(in my case it's F3 but with your Sony Vaio it may be F8 or something else, you'll have to try it out). Keep Fn pressed and press the other F. once should bring laptop LCD and TV, 2nd time to just TV and 3rd time back to just laptop LCD.
I all this doesn't work try another HDMI cable. Your Sony Bravia obviously isn't getting anything at the momentOnce it gets a signal it should actually automatically recognize the incoming image resolution.


----------

